# Engine Oil - TTRS



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Guys

Looks like my oil could do with a top up - can anyone advise which type of oil i should be using?
I am seeing different answers 5W-30..5W-40?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I don't have an RS but was advised by my VAG mechanic 5W 30 for 2009 TT. This was also confirmed with some of the posts on here but I am sure an RS owner or expert on here can explain why the 5W 40 may be preferable in certain circumstances.


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

drivedetailed said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Looks like my oil could do with a top up - can anyone advise which type of oil i should be using?
> I am seeing different answers 5W-30..5W-40?
> ...


have a look on these sites.
https://www.shell.co.uk/motorist/oils-l ... 9yeT1jYXJz .
https://applications.castrol.com/oilsel ... 1545162650 .
I understand that the 5w40 is used in hot conditions or if you race/track your car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507,& 5w-30. common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's the TSB that covers Audi approved oil -

View attachment ENGINE - TSB Audi Engine Oils 1997-2012.pdf


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Here's the TSB that covers Audi approved oil -


Hi, Looking at that list any oil in Halfords will do. :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## badger64 (Feb 17, 2019)

I know a quite a lot of audi main dealers use shell helix ultra 0w30


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

badger64 said:


> I know a quite a lot of audi main dealers use shell helix ultra 0w30


Hi, If the owner is not bothered they will use whatever they have, correct or not.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

IMHO the two key factors for oil are the condition of use and frequency of change. As to brand name, it's not the name on the bottle since most are just repackaged anyway. While VAG determines the technical standard (e.g. VW 502 00) the owner must determine which is the correct viscosity for the conditions in which the vehicle will be operating; e.g. high dust areas, extremely high or low temperatures, heavy towing, etc.

While Audi recommends an oil & filter change at 5,000-miles (8,000-km) there's no harm done performing oil and filter changes more frequently. If you operate your vehicle outside "normal driving conditions" then more frequent changes are a good idea.

One should always refer to their owners manual for their specific car. As noted in the 2008 Coupe North American owners manual for the 3.2-ltr. engine -

_At the time of printing , engine oils available in the U.S. and Canada that meet the exacting specifications of Audi oil standard VW 502 00 are synthetic engine oils. This does not mean, however, that every synthetic engine oil will meet Audi oil standard VW 502 00. So always be sure that you use an approved oil._

_Engine oils are graded according to their viscosity . The proper viscosity grade oil for your engine depends on climactic or seasonal conditions where you drive. You can use oil with a viscosity grade of SAE SW 40 across all temperature ranges for normal driving conditions._


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks all - much appreciated


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I got Castrol Edge, Opie oils do a bundle pack with discounts, ordered 8 litres delivered for around £60


----------

